
OpenAI GPT2 Speaks as a Londoner - ddalex
https://www.timeout.com/london/things-to-do/ai-generated-quotes-overheard-wordonthestreet
======
ddalex
I've trained the GPT2 117M model on 6 years worth of Time Out's
#WordOnTheStreet feature, and this is the output of a generated sample.

I'm amazed that most of the quotes actually make sense, in a very weird way.
Happy to take any questions about this one.

